# fake passports ?



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Well that thread with the post offering fake passports disappeared quick . . Was it because I was going to report it to the police ?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I think you scared 'em off Vic.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Can only suspect that the Report Triangle works, I triggered it minutes after your post, the whole thread disappeared within minutes.

At least someone pays some attention to threads. :smile2:

Terry


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

dghr272 said:


> Can only suspect that the Report Triangle works, I triggered it minutes after your post, the whole thread disappeared within minutes.
> 
> At least someone pays some attention to threads. :smile2:
> 
> Terry


Spoilsports! I missed the fun:crying::laugh:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

well I suppose it makes a change for Kitchen spammers!


----------

